# dt swiss dämpfer buchsen für faunus



## onkel_willi (9. Februar 2004)

hi,

will mir nen dt swiss 210 L in mein faunus einbauen.

gibt es da von bergwerk direkt ein buchsenset mit m8 x 22mm und m8 x 42mm oder muss für hinten eine 50mm breite buchse bearbeitet werden?

grüsse & danke

michael


----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Onkel Willi, 

Bergwerk hat die passenden Buchsen für den Rahmen. Rufe einfach mal bei der Werkstattleitung (Ralf Krubitzer) unter 07231 601001 an. 
Hast Du den Dämpfer schon oder mußt Du Dir den noch kaufen. Normalerweise sind die Buchsen nämlich dabei.


Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (9. Februar 2004)

hallo AnthonyXIV,

danke für die info... werde morgen mal anrufen.

den dämpfer bekomme ich halt nur mit m8 x 22mm buchsen und bei dt swiss sind keine mir 42mm aufgeführt.

grüsse nach pforzheim

michael


----------

